# Where will you be New Year’s eve



## UFO (Dec 17, 2012)

We thought that for a change we would spend new year’s eve in a pub somewhere different and that it would be nice if some fellow wildcampers were around. A couple of options have been proposed, but ...

On 16 December I phoned James at the Huntsman & Hounds who said their camping field is waterlogged and is likely to be so into 2013 - so no motorhomes for new year. (See ‘A Christmas idea ... ESSEX’ thread).

On 17 December I ‘phoned Kate at the Bridge Inn (see the ‘I want a sea of motorhomes in the car park!’ thread) post who said that the pub will not be open on New Year’s eve. Kate said she would post more on this herself later.  Kate suggested The Wharf at Fenny Compton, who have a campsite. 

The meet at Ribblehead is too far to drive for a few days.

Any other ideas?


----------



## donkey too (Dec 17, 2012)

I shall be in my van behind the Ram.


----------



## Techno100 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll be here 8 nights, the weather will be wild at least lol 
Bunree Caravan Club Site


----------



## kenspain (Dec 17, 2012)

We will be on the beach with 15 motorhomes :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Dec 17, 2012)

kenspain said:


> We will be on the beach with 15 motorhomes :cheers:



Hope it rains. Lol.

Only kidding you ken just a tad jealous.


----------



## Beemer (Dec 17, 2012)

Mid Wales sharing a static with family, for a change. Will miss the motorhome though, has been almost a tradition the last couple of years...:drive:


----------



## mumumum4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Three of our children are pipers and we have given up our last 14 years hogmanay nights going round with them from 7pm till 1am playing at around 10 different venues to raise money for their pipe band. It's the biggest fundraiser of the year, raising many thousands for the kids, and means we don't have to pay for uniforms, drums, coaches and accommodation at next year's many competitions. It also keeps teaching at a level which most folk can afford (£20 per school term for 2 two and a half hour lessons a week). We don't mind at all as they all get so much from it.

After we come back, we first foot our neighbours, who always have a party, and have a great laugh with them till nearly morning. 

Alison


----------



## spigot (Dec 17, 2012)

donkey too said:


> I shall be in my van behind the Ram.




Where's the Ram???


----------



## angelaa (Dec 17, 2012)

We would be inerested in somewhere within about an hour of Southport.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 17, 2012)

Christmas in Hamburg and Berlin at my childrens homes, then at my Mom's and brothers place in London for New Years. Not long to go now. Quite a bit of driving but looking forward to it. That is not all. 2nd Jan, fly out to Goa for the winter.☺☺☺


----------



## pink (Dec 17, 2012)

I,ve always wanted to check Scotlands hogmany out..may be happening


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 17, 2012)

Somewhere in France or Spain on our way to find somewhere warm, be back in the UK at the end of March. :dance:


----------



## 5andy (Dec 17, 2012)

Aviemore. In High Range, close to the festivities in the Cairngorm Hotel and Old Bidge Inn......unfortunately close also to the traffic on the A9!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 17, 2012)

5andy said:


> Aviemore. In High Range, close to the festivities in the Cairngorm Hotel and Old Bidge Inn......unfortunately close also to the traffic on the A9!



Say hello to Jason behind the bar in the Cairngorm hotel from Rob Mac.


----------



## 5andy (Dec 17, 2012)

Will do Rob Mac. Hope you dont have an outstanding tab!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 17, 2012)

5andy said:


> Will do Rob Mac. Hope you dont have an outstanding tab!



I'll have you know I payed for my Belhaven Best! (I think I did anyway). Tell him I'm the idiot who usually tent camps in Rothiemurchus every January.


----------



## francophile1947 (Dec 18, 2012)

spigot said:


> Where's the Ram???



Probably Brandon in Suffolk - The Ram Hotel at Brandon - Caravan and Campsite


----------



## scek (Dec 18, 2012)

On the Aire at Ambleside. 
Local Ales and good food and a bit of hill walking to start the New Year off...


----------



## Caz (Dec 18, 2012)

With friends in a pub in Derbyshire, with my van in the field behind - probably stuck in ruts of it's own making unless the ground is frozen. :cheers:


----------



## Flyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hopefully the main car park in buith wells next to river wye or at rhayader, failing that porth colman harbour


----------



## Bushtrekker (Dec 18, 2012)

*Possibly Dorset.*

I've just been looking on Accuweather and the weather's looking reasonable there for most of the first week in January.


----------



## 77W (Dec 19, 2012)

May go upto Westbury White Horse , watch the fireworks at midnight & wild camp there , plenty of room for others who may want to wild camp there too ?


----------



## silverweed (Dec 19, 2012)

*Where will you be New Year’s eve*

All these great places every ones going to be at and I'll be working


----------



## Apache Two (Dec 19, 2012)

*Where will you be New Year’s eve*

I'll be at the Portsmouth arms in between Exeter and Barnstable  again.More port Duncan ..... With a few local friends and maybe a few wild campers who knows....


----------



## thewildcampers (Dec 20, 2012)

Apache Two said:


> I'll be at the Portsmouth arms in between Exeter and Barnstable  again.More port Duncan ..... With a few local friends and maybe a few wild campers who knows....



We stayed here for the night beginning of June, had a great blether with "Top Dave" aka "Lovejoy" Pass on our best wishes from Lynn & Alan from Scotland


----------



## mazolaman (Dec 21, 2012)

Up here in Arinsal, Andorra. But now it's covered in snow...Wifes birthday on the 2nd (a big birthday), so a nice white Chrimbob, and some happy shopping for her on her birthday.
Better get some snow chains...


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 21, 2012)

Somewhere in England with my wilding friends, but i would have to kill you if i told you, and no, its not Ribblehead


----------



## UFO (Dec 22, 2012)

We will be at The Ram Hotel, Brandon, Suffolk The Ram Hotel Brandon - Historic hotel with hospitality to match. Spoke to the landlady today, campsite is not waterlogged, they have EHU and they they are having a party.  We've not been there before but the food and beer look good.  What more do you need?
 :banana:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't count on the food being good.....mediocre would be my highest rating. The Ale is very very good though., especially the Rusty Bucket; a real ale brewed by the micro brewery just across the road.
Donkey Too can give you more info on where to eat in Brandon ....The Ram is his local.:goodluck::cheers:


----------



## mrbadger (Dec 23, 2012)

*New Years Eve??*

Zaragoza, on our way to El Portus, Cartagena for the next 3 months!!!

YESSSSSsssssssssssss.......

All the Best to All!!


----------



## cadalchadeanmi (Dec 28, 2012)

*Going down pub to watch band NYE*

Juicy Lucy playing in Margate will park up nearby to zzzz drivr home in morning


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Dec 28, 2012)

Flyboy said:


> Hopefully the main car park in buith wells next to river wye or at rhayader, failing that porth colman harbour



What is the attraction with Builth wells flyboy?


----------



## Flyboy (Dec 28, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> What is the attraction with Builth wells flyboy?



Can do a bit of fly fishing  at llyn gywn off the A 44 near Rhayader  Watch the red kites fly around over the lake aswell .


----------



## Beemer (Dec 28, 2012)

Off to Machynlleth Powys to stay at Garth Caravan Park with my bro for the New Year.


----------



## thewildcampers (Dec 28, 2012)

We are off to Stonehaven, Aberdeenshire on Sunday. Been checking internet & seems everything is still going ahead after the floods last weekend.  This is our first winter trip out in the MH so I have looked out the hotwater bottles!!


----------

